# Any info on my father William 'Bill' Burns



## Benny24 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm hoping someone may be able to help me find any information on my late father William "Bill" Burns born 1926 in Greenock, died Wirral 1982.

He spent all his life involved in shipping and engineering. I believe he was in the Merchant Navy, in his younger years and later Chief/Superintendent Engineer with Alexandra Towing Co out of both Southampton and Liverpool. I have a framed picture of one of his tugs 'North Lock' on the Mersey. I also believe he was involved in a dry dock accident possibly in Scotland, where a wooden support strutt gave way and caught him across the back, resulting in him losing a kidney.

I'm afraid I don't know much more, perhaps anyone here can add any stories or information?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, to help me add depth to a truely wonderful father who I lost at a young age.

Regards
Isobel Burns


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Isobel

Three books on the company are

History of Alexandra Towing Co., Ltd. Liverpool: Pagan Smith Advertising Ltd., n.d.

HALLAM, W.B. Blow Five: A History of the Alexandra Towing Co., Ltd. Liverpool: The Journal of Commerce and Shipping Ltd., 1976.

NICHOLSON, Tim. Take the Strain: The Alexandra Towing Company and the British Tugboat Business, 1833-1987. Liverpool: The Alexandra Towing Co., Ltd., 1990.

Also do a Google search and theres a wealth of info on them for free


----------



## Benny24 (Mar 17, 2008)

Gdynia
Thanks for the info, I have 'Take the Strain', and I am busy googling as we speak!!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard Isobel,

If this is your father 
R290516 BURNS W 24/02/1926 GREENOCK
His seaman's pouch and CRS10 (service record) may be held at the National Archives in Kew. If you require these post back and I will give you the file details you need to get them online. Files would be £8.50 each and sent to your email address.

Regards


----------



## Benny24 (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh gosh yes that's him! Please let me know more! Thank you so much! My heart leapt out of my chest!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Isobel,

Your father's CRS10 should be held in piece details BT382/239 at the National Archives, Kew at this link here
Click on the link then hit "Request this" then take the Digital Express option and follow the instructions. You need to be specific and ask for the *"CRS10 for R290516 BURNS W 24/02/1926 GREENOCK"*
Then fill in the payment details, £8.50 for up to 10 do***ent pages sent to your email address (24 hour service) on a no find no fee basis.

The CRS10 will tell you all the ships your father sailed on together with joining and leaving dates and more.

His seaman's pouch will be held in file BT372/625/90 at this link here

Same procedure as the above (CRS10). Remember you need to be specific when asking for this file as it is held in Discharge Book block, so ask for the *"seaman's pouch for* *R290516 BURNS W 24/02/1926 GREENOCK"*
Pouches can be hit or miss and you will not know what is in there unless you get the file. There is usually a photo albeit a mugshot.

If you get nothing back from the CRS10 enquiry let us know and I can point you to another file where the info may be.
Let us know how you get on,

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## Benny24 (Mar 17, 2008)

Fantastic thank you so much. I'm on to it right away, and will let you know!


----------



## Benny24 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hugh,
Thanks so much for your help and information. I have recieved Dad's CRS10 and his pouch, and I'm busy looking through his ships and papers. Seems he spent 11 years in the merchant navy, mostly on the Clan Line, and then the last two years on the Sugar Line. I believe this was a line set up by Tate and Lyle.

I'm having a really interesting time going through everything, and I'm sure I'll come up with more questions than answers along the way!

Thanks once again
Isobel


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

You are welcome, Isobel, feel free to ask there are many here who can advise.

Regards


----------

